
This is what Quora and Reddit recommends you use to learn Android development - steveappdev
https://www.simform.com/blog/top-resources-to-learn-android
======
neonlights_ab
Funny to see the difference between Quora and Reddit. Quora has long been the
target of marketing, so the referral for sources might be a bit biased because
of that. I started learning droid with Thenewboston, but the tuts now seemed
to be outdated because of the frequent updates.

~~~
steveappdev
They do, but a lot of developers who learned from these tutorials a long while
ago still recommend Buck heavily on Quora. The reason partially being that it
was one of the most easy tuts available. And plus, you gotta love Bucky! :D

